# Transporting my horse



## snik747 (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the cost of transporting my horse to NZ from the UK?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Seems you haven't had an answer so I've had a little poke around.
Looking on other forums etc it appears you will be looking at 12000 - 15000 GBP's door to door per horse assuming it is healthy and under 20yrs old.
Any older and the costs increase as there is an increased risk of health problems in an older horse travelling such a distance


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We looked about 5 yrs ago and it was 2$ a pound plus hiring a handler to fly with. We checked last year and it was,$5 a pound with Fed Ex. we sold our horses to good homes


----------

